# sd card removed error new 4-4 nightly



## andylap (Aug 29, 2011)

i just installed the new nightly in the process of restoring my apps i got the error sd card removed please insert a new one now everytime i reboot and try to install an app after i rwboot i get the error again even after a reboot if i just let pad sit for 2 min the error will come back anyway to fix this without doing another clean install has anybody else had this problem with the new nightly build


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

andylap said:


> i just installed the new nightly in the process of restoring my apps i got the error sd card removed please insert a new one now everytime i reboot and try to install an app after i rwboot i get the error again even after a reboot if i just let pad sit for 2 min the error will come back anyway to fix this without doing another clean install has anybody else had this problem with the new nightly build


Win
Launch terminal emulator. Type su and tap enter. If asked for super user, allow. Type the following:

mount -o remount rw /mnt/sdcard Press enter.

That's mount(space)-o(space)remount(space)rw(space)/mnt/sdcard


----------



## gravity360 (Dec 16, 2011)

Doesn't work


----------

